# Elisa Media Center

## nandelbosc

Conoceis elisa? http://www.fluendo.com/elisa/

Tiene una pinta increible! http://www.fluendo.com/elisa/screenshots.php

Pero para instalar-la en gentoo necesito el overlay breakmygentoo. Ya lo tengo configurado, pero me encuentro con este problema (despues de hacer layman -S e instalar correctamente elisa):

```
michael marc # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv elisa pigment

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/elisa-0.1.4.2  USE="dvd ipod lirc -daap -doc -upnp" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/pigment-0.1.3  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

michael marc # elisa

Pigment version 0.1.4 is required, please upgrade.
```

Porque está el paquete elisa, pero no una dependencia (pigment 0.1.4)? teneis alguna solucion?

----------

## gringo

pues si que tiene buena pinta si ! 

A veces cuela renombrando el ebuild a la versión que necesites.

saluetes

----------

## nandelbosc

algo asi?...

```
michael media-libs # cp /usr/local/layman/break-my-gentoo-main/media-libs/pigment/pigment-0.1.3.ebuild  /usr/local/layman/break-my-gentoo-main/media-libs/pigment/pigment-0.1.4.ebuild

michael media-libs # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv ='pigment-0.1.4'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=pigment-0.1.4".

michael media-libs # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv ./pigment/pigment-0.1.4.ebuild

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! /usr/local/layman/break-my-gentoo-main/media-libs/pigment/pigment-0.1.4.ebuild is not in a valid portage tree hierarchy or does not exist

michael media-libs # ebuild pigment/pigment-0.1.4.ebuild digest

Appending /usr/local/layman/break-my-gentoo-main to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

>>> Downloading 'http://www.fluendo.com/elisa/downloads/pigment/pigment-0.1.4.tar.gz'

--12:12:21--  http://www.fluendo.com/elisa/downloads/pigment/pigment-0.1.4.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/pigment-0.1.4.tar.gz'

S'estÃ  resolent www.fluendo.com... 195.10.6.223

S'estÃ  connectant a www.fluendo.com|195.10.6.223|:80...connectat.

HTTP: s'ha enviat la peticiÃ³, s'estÃ  esperant una resposta...200 OK

Mida: 638,746 (624K) [application/x-gzip]

100%[======================================================================================================================================>] 638,746      173.37K/s    ETA 00:00

12:12:25 (159.64 KB/s) - s'ha desat Â«/usr/portage/distfiles/pigment-0.1.4.tar.gzÂ» [638746/638746]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/layman/break-my-gentoo-main/media-libs/pigment

  digest.assumed                 1

   digest-pigment-0.1.1::pigment-0.1.1.tar.gz

michael media-libs # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv ./pigment/pigment-0.1.4.ebuild

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! /usr/local/layman/break-my-gentoo-main/media-libs/pigment/pigment-0.1.4.ebuild is not in a valid portage tree hierarchy or does not exist
```

----------

## nandelbosc

Perdon!

Me faltava el pedazo de breakmygentoo en make.conf...

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/ /usr/local/layman/xeffects /usr/local/layman/hanno-xgl /usr/local/layman/break-my-gentoo-main"
```

Ahora está instalando pigment 0.1.4, a ver que pasa  :Wink: 

ACTUALIZO: Ya está instalado!

Pero como lo estoy haciendo desde el curro via ssh, no puedo probar ELISA, aunque ya no da el error de la dependencia...  :Wink:  Gracias!

Cuando llegue a casa lo pruebo y os lo cuento!

Saludos!

----------

## gringo

me alegro que lo solucionaras, pero esto no va a colar siempre y te recomiendo que NUNCA uses ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~foo" emerge -pv bar.

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## nandelbosc

Si, lo sé. Es mejor ponerlo en package.keywords ...   :Embarassed: 

por lo visto no funciona, y esto ya me supera...

```
marc@michael ~ $ elisa

27/03/2007 14:37:22.56   INFO     Using config file : /home/marc/.elisa/./elisa.conf

27/03/2007 14:37:22.73   INFO     Loaded the plugin 'services'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.77   INFO     Loaded the plugin 'pictures'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.78   INFO     Loaded the plugin 'dvd'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.79   INFO     Loaded the plugin 'music'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.82   INFO     Loaded the plugin 'movies'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.102  INFO     Loaded the plugin 'ipod'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.104  INFO     MetaFS plugin won't work without the media manager

27/03/2007 14:37:22.104  INFO     Un-loading meta_fs

27/03/2007 14:37:22.104  INFO     Loaded the plugin 'meta_fs'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.114  INFO     PythonDAAP not found. Check it out at http://jerakeen.org/code/PythonDaap/

27/03/2007 14:37:22.115  INFO     Un-loading daap_fs

27/03/2007 14:37:22.116  INFO     Couln't initialize Avahi monitor: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'DBUS_NAME'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.117  INFO     Loaded the plugin 'daap_fs'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.121  INFO     ctypes not detected on this system, INotify support disabled

27/03/2007 14:37:22.121  INFO     Loaded the plugin 'local_fs'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.158  INFO     Loaded the plugin 'flickr'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.161  INFO     Loaded the plugin 'vfs'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.163  INFO     Loaded the plugin 'upnp'

27/03/2007 14:37:22.163  INFO     Plugins not found : daap_fs, meta_fs

27/03/2007 14:37:22.221  INFO     Loaded the plugin 'weather'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/elisa", line 7, in ?

    sys.exit(

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/elisa/core/application.py", line 484, in start

    app.setup()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/elisa/core/application.py", line 182, in setup

    plugin_manager.load_plugins()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/elisa/core/plugin_manager.py", line 175, in load_plugins

    self.load_plugins_for_entry_point('elisa.%s' % entry_point)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/elisa/core/plugin_manager.py", line 233, in load_plugins_for_entry_point

    plugin_class = entrypoint.load()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 1830, in load

    entry = __import__(self.module_name, globals(),globals(), ['__name__'])

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/elisa/core/plugins/config.py", line 24, in ?

    from twisted.web import resource, static, server

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/web/resource.py", line 15, in ?

    class IResource(components.Interface):

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Interface'

```

Tiene solución? O mejor esperar una nueva versión?

----------

## gringo

ni idea, pero recuerda que simplemente has renombrao un ebuild y entre versiones la cosa ha podido cambiar bastante; igual simplemente no tienes instaladas todas las dependencias, he tratao de leer el ebuild original pero no me deja acceder al repositorio de bmg através del navegador ... 

Mira a ver que pasa si comentas la sección plugins en la conf del programa o trata de empezar con una configuración nueva.

saluetes

----------

## nandelbosc

Parece que quitando el plugin de weather y alguna otra cosa funciona!

Chicos/as... este media center es grande de verdad!!! Teneis que probar-lo!

----------

## Neodraco

 *nandelbosc wrote:*   

> Chicos/as... este media center es grande de verdad!!! Teneis que probar-lo!

 

¿Mejor que MythTV?

----------

## nandelbosc

Pero MythTV no es solo para ver y grabar la TV?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Pero MythTV no es solo para ver y grabar la TV?

 

no, hace mas que eso.

Iba a probar este programilla, pero no me había dao cuenta que necesita gstreamer y no sé que mas deps de gnome, asi que mi gozo en un pozo.

saluetes

----------

## Neodraco

MythTV es ahora mismo el rival a batir en temas de media center, por eso preguntaba que tiene de espectacular elisa frente a MythTV ya que, al menos en las capturas, no se aprecia nada especial. Por eso, si alguno lo habeis probado, podríais comentar como se comporta frente a myth.

Espero que innoven algo y no sea sencillamente un "mythtv pero que usa gtk en lugar de qt porque me da cosa instalar otras librerias".

----------

## nandelbosc

el mythtv, aún no lo he hecho funcionar, así que no puedo contestar. El elisa, de momento, lo he utilizado poco, asi que no puede decir mucho mas que... me gusta   :Wink: 

Hasta ahora, y durante mas de un año, he utilizado freevo (tengo que decir que lo veo muy "soso")

----------

## sefirotsama

Hace 10 dias (creo) o así que se publicó este post, me he estado mirando el elisa este y entran ganas de instalarlo a ver si es tan molón como en los screenshots...

pero a la hora de hacer 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv elisa pigment

 

me dice que nanai que el Elisa no existe (http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=elisa) De verdad lo bajastes he instalastes de esta manera?

Como? Yo quiero probarlo! >_<

Y de hecho.... pigment tampoco esta en ningun lado...

nandelbosc, com ho vas fer??? >_<

----------

## ekz

Lo está tirando desde el overlay break-my-gentoo-main

Con layman lo puedes configurar fácilmente

SAludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Eso que significa?? Tal vez sea un ignorante...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pelandritus

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Eso que significa?? Tal vez sea un ignorante...
> 
> 

  Leete esto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

y esto http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Overlays

----------

## nandelbosc

 *Quote:*   

> Lo está tirando desde el overlay break-my-gentoo-main 
> 
>  Con layman lo puedes configurar fácilmente 

 

exacto   :Wink: 

un resumen rápido:

```
# emerge layman
```

instala el gestor de overlays

```
# layman -L
```

te ensenya todos los overlays que hay

```
# layman -a break-my-gentoo-main
```

te añade el overlay break my gentoo

```
# layman -S
```

te actualiza todos los overlays

```
# emerge elisa

```

 :Wink: 

----------

